# I had it under control for 3+ years...now I'm back on the D train



## chamois (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I've had IBS-D all my life. At one point I considered going on disability because I was afraid to leave the house. I've been scoped two or three times, and they found *nothing*. -I now refuse that test because the prep is so traumatic- I know some of you know what I mean. It's Cologard or nothing and I don't think Cologard is on my insurance.

For the last 3+ years I did the following and I had 2 to 3 *perfect* poops every day, and by perfect, I mean nothing to wipe. I had fewer than a half dozen diarrheas in each of the last 3 years. I had found the golden mean and I was a normal person. Yay!

Breakfast

Green smoothie ( apple juice, carrots, celery, apple, chia seed, plant protein powder, agave, blueberries, mixed berries, ice)

2 Imodium

2 Lomotil

Wellbutrin, 5000iu D3, Claritin, Zyrtec, B-12, DHEA, compounded hormone troche

Lunch

The second half of the smoothie

Afternoon snack

Usually potato chips and ranch dip or some other salty snack

2 Imodium (if I remember!)

Dinner

Meat, veggie, rice or potatoes

2 Imodium

5000iu D3, Wellbutrin

Two months ago both my Wellbutrin and my Lomotil started coming from different manufacturers and two weeks after the switch I started with the diarrhea again.

I know you can imagine my dismay! Was it the manufacturer change, or is something else going on with me?

I had numerous discussions with various pharmacists and got my Wellbutrin back to the original manufacturer (Sandoz), but not the Lomotil (Greenstone had a recall and my Lomotil now comes from Mylan). Things got better for about a week, but now I'm back on the D train.

I wonder about the Lomotil, but I can't really do anything about where they get it from.

I'm thinking about trying LDN and/or Lotronex.

I had sorta tried the SCDiet and now see that there's a new kind of carb diet- the MOPED? The MOPAR? Whatever. I'm just really bummed that my regimen doesn't work anymore because life was *amazing* for a while there.

I can say that Imodium and Lomotil as a prophylactic worked for me for a long, long time.

So that's me. I hope I can figure this all out.

Oh, and don't ever eat iceberg lettuce! Nothing can stop that shit. (Avoid green peppers, too!)


----------



## Emilie24 (Jan 3, 2018)

If you haven't been checked for Habba syndrome/dysfunctional galle bladder, do it. If your stool is THAT loose, that you had to take that many Imodium to prevent having diarrheia this might be what you are suffering from. This syndrom has been mentioned so many places on this website, but I'm not sure if you have seen it. I have an appointment tomorrow so see if that is what I'm suffering from. But if it is that, there is treatment.

I completely know your frustration and Imodium had been my lifesaver for the past 6 months. Btw the regular imodium does not do that much for me, so if you are not already taking imodium PLUS, try that.

Best luck to you!


----------

